# Epirb



## oldmate (May 19, 2011)

We are thinking of getting an epirb for offshore trips. looking at the EPIRB KANNARD SPORT by McMurdo 406 MHz. Any thoughts on this model?
cheers


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

if that isnt the model with the GPS in it, then spend the extra money to get the gps integrated in it. Even a TI is a small boat in a big sea and you want to get the signal as accurate as you possibly can if you ever have to use it.

McMurdo make some good gear, they have a PLB device that has 48hour operation as well which might be better for you as it is small enough to attach to your PFD in case you get away from your kayak.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

this one might be worth while you each having one (assuming there are 2 of you on the TI): https://www.whitworths.com.au/main_itemdetail.asp?cat=144&item=74535&intAbsolutePage=


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

here is a link to the one with the 48-hour battery: http://www.prestigecom.net.au/index...PS+Systems&utm_term=McMurdo+Fastfind+MaxG+PLB


----------



## tingles (Nov 15, 2010)

Here is the AMSA web site for approved PLBs. http://beacons.amsa.gov.au/beacon-models.html Whichever one you choose make sure you register and keep your details up to date on the AMSA website, and wear it attached to your PFD. It's no use to you when you and your yak go separate ways!! I use the GME MT410G- its the same one we carry in our vests on the rescue helicopter

Cheers, Dave


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

tingles said:


> It's no use to you when you and your yak go separate ways!!


This is what I do not agree with regarding the regulations that say you must have an EPIRB (not a PLB) when more than 2 nautical miles out to sea. If I am still on my kayak then I will be unlikely to need to be rescued for any reason and if I do I have a PLB, Mobile Phone, VHF with me also. But if I am separated from the kayak (ie the only time I will likely activate an emergency beacon) I am not going to have the EPIRB with me anyways so it will just be a waste of money and space on the kayak.

A PLB is the only useful beacon for a kayaker imo. I also use the GME MT410G unit as you do Dave, next time I will get a McMurdo one with the 48hour battery as I feel that would be useful (and it is a smaller device too).


----------



## DeanoM (Mar 22, 2011)

I am thinking of getting a ARC RESQLINK Plb.If you buy this or any other unit from the USA will they still work here in Australia ? Some are advertised as an Australian version ?
Cheers.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

yankatthebay said:


> I also use the GME MT410G unit as you do Dave


x3


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

occy said:


> Those PLB's sound a bit like Spot viewtopic.php?f=9&t=49122&p=502233&hilit=spot#p502233. Anyone know the difference?


PLBs are basically the same as EPIRB's, but small enough to carry on your body. The main differences are:

* They are not required to sit upright with the aerial out of the water. They will float, but you may have to hold them upright to send a clear signal.

* They don't have to transmit for as long (smaller battery). I think an EPIRB is mandated to 48 hours.

Otherwise they are exactly the same. The reciever and rescuers won't know the difference. The big advantage to us is that we can carry it around our necks, or put it in a pocket when walking in the winderness.

The Spot unit requires monitoring via the web. It is not the same thing. It has additional functionality during non-emergency situations, but is less functional and effective as an emergency beacon.


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

occy said:


> Those PLB's sound a bit like Spot viewtopic.php?f=9&t=49122&p=502233&hilit=spot#p502233. Anyone know the difference?


As Ado has said the Spot can be monitored on the internet via Google Earth as one of it's non emergency functions. It can also send messages to selected people all at a subscription cost, currently about $115 per year for the basic service, the online tracking feature comes at an extra cost. As an emergency beacon it sends a signal to the parent company in the U.S. which then has to notify the local emergency services. You can read a pretty thorough review here http://www.gpsoz.com.au/spot/index.htm by Trail Bike Adventure Magazine. There's a link to a PDF file just below the images.


----------



## Ironbar (Apr 7, 2008)

Yankatthebay wrote:
_A PLB is the only useful beacon for a kayaker imo. I also use the GME MT410G unit as you do Dave, next time I will get a McMurdo one with the 48hour battery as I feel that would be useful (and it is a smaller device too)._

So the GME MT410G unit hasn't got a 48 hour battery, is that correct?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

tingles said:


> Here is the AMSA web site for approved PLBs. http://beacons.amsa.gov.au/beacon-models.html Whichever one you choose make sure you register and keep your details up to date on the AMSA website, and wear it attached to your PFD. It's no use to you when you and your yak go separate ways!! I use the GME MT410G- its the same one we carry in our vests on the rescue helicopter
> 
> Cheers, Dave


Thats a good point!

The idea for a yaker to activate one of these is when your yak has sunk or you are parted with it?
Also if an emergency crew use it on there vests then the call could be made via logic that a PLB attatched to your PFD is a more safe option regardless of protocol?

hmmm youve got me thinking!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

cant find battery life TX yet? :?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

cant find battery life TX yet? :?


----------



## tingles (Nov 15, 2010)

Stealthfisha:

An EPIRB is required to have at least 48hr battery life. A PLB only needs a 24hr battery. Here is the link to the AMSA site for a full description of the differences:
http://beacons.amsa.gov.au/distress-beacons.html

Although our rescue crew carry a PLB in their vests (which coincidentally also have a w'proof VHF radio, day/night flare, mini rocket flares x6, a strobe light, a whistle and a mirror) we also have an ELT (i.e. EPIRB) in the aircraft and an EPIRB in the liferaft! Also, as each crew member has a PLB on them, the teaching is that if you ditch, once everyone is "safe" and accounted for, only one beacon is left on. Thus, if there are 4 people in the water, you have a duration of 4x24 hrs plus 48hrs for the beacon in the raft. This concept could easily be utilised by a group of kayakers if they found themselves in trouble.

However, the regs still require an EPIRB for offshore kayaks (some states only require one per group as long as you are in close proximity)

Regards,

Tingles.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

tingles said:


> However, the regs still require an EPIRB for offshore kayaks (some states only require one per group as long as you are in close proximity)
> Regards
> Tingles.


Thanks Tingles. My question:

Regulations aside: How long will the battery of a Mcmurdo Fast Find 211 PLB last? (I carry one attached to my PFD)

Trevor


----------



## tingles (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi Kayakone,

McMurdo quotes a 5 year battery shelf life and "at least 24 hours continuous operation" for the 211 ( http://www.mcmurdo.co.uk/en/products/2- ... nd-210-211 )

Note - the Fast Find 211 does NOT float so should be attached to your vest with a lanyard long enough to hold it clear of the water when you are floating.

Cheers, Tingles.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Paul
I think better than the ACR PLB, and at the same price, is the McMurdo Fast Find 211...
https://www.whitworths.com.au/main_item ... olutePage=

The Fast Find has all the same features as the ACR, but comes with a neoprene jacket permanently attached that makes it float. As with all PLB's you must hold it vertical to operate (as opposed to EPIRBs which float upright for transmission). The Fast Find 211 _was_ the smallest PLB in the world for the last 2 years, up until the ACR came out recently.

For anyone going anywhere on water....whether lakes, rivers, estuaries or offshore, there is no reason to not carry one of these midgets, which would ensure you are found accurately and quickly.

Trevor


----------

